# ???rain...is It Bad????



## Freak420 (Aug 7, 2007)

Well Where Im At Its Been Raining Alot Last 2 Days Or More Isthat Bad For My Outdoor Plant And If So What Can I Do To Keep It Healthy????


----------



## jcolvv89 (Aug 7, 2007)

When I had my plant outside before it got snatched, they loved the rain, got bigger and bigger


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2007)

Mine love the rain as well.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 7, 2007)

well it down poured for about 7 hours last night and im betting that when i walk out side to take a look see at my babies they'll be reaching for the sky happy as can be. theres another post on here somewhere, where i think could been DL or one of vets, the only time it could be bad is if the water was coming off ur roof, or the other rare problem, an acid rain. but i also seen a thing in the same thread saying natural rain water is 8.0ph so .... all in all. YOu got nothing to worry about.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i grow out doors , and mine love the rain if there in the ground you dont have much to worry about , as long as there not submerged under water for days , if there in a pot make sure the drain holes are not stopped up , and sit under water in the pot either . for your plants will drowned.....  drainage in pots is extremely important .....hope this helps:farm:


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah But Theres Not To Much Sun And  Rained 2 Days Straight..i Dont Know Hopefully There Good..


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 7, 2007)

it just got done raining like i said, suns coverd by clouds. and like D1 said u gto goood drainage and there not submereged ur fine. don't be so worrried




			
				Geter-D1 said:
			
		

> i grow out doors , and mine love the rain if there in the ground you dont have much to worry about , as long as there not submerged under water for days , if there in a pot make sure the drain holes are not stopped up , and sit under water in the pot either . for your plants will drowned..... drainage in pots is extremely important .....hope this helps:farm:


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 7, 2007)

2 days no sun no problem it rianed here in oklahoma. for 21 days straight , mine done great but 1.. cause my drainage in 1 of my pots failed she drowned. didnt catch it in time ..... other than that you should be good to go :chillpill: .............lol coldnt refuse.........


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 7, 2007)

Geter-D1 said:
			
		

> 2 days no sun no problem it rianed here in oklahoma. for 21 days straight , mine done great but 1.. cause my drainage in 1 of my pots failed she drowned. didnt catch it in time ..... other than that you should be good to go :chillpill: .............lol coldnt refuse.........


 
:yeahthat: 

We had soooooo much rain in June and July.  My plants were sooooo happy!  Now we haven't had any for like a week, and it's likely to stay dry the rest of the summer.  Here comes the heat, get ready!


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 7, 2007)

Dude its a plant it survived for thousands of years in all kinds of weather including rain and it made it just fine before we started planting it and it will be growing out in nature a long time after were all gone. Ill bet you one thing let it be dry on one plant and you water it to keep it going and let the other plant get rained on all year and the one getting the rain will beat the one being watered hands down. Slim My plants got 2 inches of rain over the last couple days one of whice is 7 foot tall and  if looking for this rain to send it up over ten foot. I love the rain. I get grouchy when it doesn`t rain.


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 7, 2007)

Got The Pics On The Post Nice Mistake Check Them Out Tell Me What U Think...


----------

